# Deflated fish, Swim bladder?



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

One of my female platy seems to have deflated in a big way. At first I attributed it to having fry, but I think something else is going on. She's hanging out at the bottom of the tank and if food makes it down there she eats but I'm concerned all the same. I've had two molly die in two weeks. The first looked suddenly and painfully deflated and had fin lock. The other was at the bottom of the tank for a few hours before expiring but I couldn't tell you he had any symptoms. This one has been hanging in there for about a week. She is clear enough that I can't see her swim bladder like I used to, so I assume this is the cause. 

I'm about to put her in a floating breeder box to help her stay at the top of the water. I've switched everyone's diet to granules, pellets, brine shrimp and blood worms, to the exclusion of the flakes. What else can I do to help her? Will she be able to reflate? or will I need to include her in a spacial tank? No one is picking on her as the two aggressive Molly are now dead and she's shown no sign of aggression like they had been.

Ammonia, NO2, and KH were all 0, GH 30, PH 7, NO3 <20, Temp 78 at the top and 76 at the bottom, Gravel sub, lightly populated community 55 gallon.

What can I do to aid her? Is she suffering? should I end it now? Is it possible to re-inflate her manually? I have a steady hand and veterinary experience, I'm willing to try it.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you post some clear photos of the affected fish please?


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

bettababy said:


> Can you post some clear photos of the affected fish please?


I'll give it a shot in a little bit. She seems to still be thriving in spite of her life at the bottom. I try to make sure to plant food on the floor near her. She has gotten used to my invasiveness and doesn't even shy away now and eats readily. The male and the other females leave her alone now that the aggressive molly are gone.


----------

